# What time does PCD end?



## nepats81 (Aug 21, 2013)

I will be attending the Performance Center soon to pick up my 435i. When does the day end approximately? Just want to plan my trip back. Thanks!


----------



## heliochrome85 (Jan 28, 2010)

2pm. Maybe earlier since there isn't a factory tour right now. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## heliochrome85 (Jan 28, 2010)

When is your date?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

With the factory tour, around 3:30 or so. Without the tour, you should be out around 2:00 or so. Depends on how much time you spend at the Zentrum.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

You can skip the delivery process if you like and get out around noon. (You probably should eat lunch there, it's free). Some people who have done ED, ie, already taken delivery, skip the "2nd delivery" at the PC.


----------



## nepats81 (Aug 21, 2013)

1/10. First BMW, very very very excited.


----------



## heliochrome85 (Jan 28, 2010)

Lucky. I was offered anytime this week but can't take a day off til the 13th. So I'm on the 13th. Good luck!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## dmatre (Sep 3, 2011)

Take the time to do the full delivery. They do an excellent job, and will set up the three blink turn signals, pair your bluetooth phone, and will explain a lot of the details that make ownership more enjoyable. Enjoy!


----------



## heliochrome85 (Jan 28, 2010)

dmatre said:


> Take the time to do the full delivery. They do an excellent job, and will set up the three blink turn signals, pair your bluetooth phone, and will explain a lot of the details that make ownership more enjoyable. Enjoy!


Yeah. Definately a thorough experience. I had mine in Munich so I'll be doing the abridged version myself.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## BenF12400 (Sep 2, 2009)

We finished about 4 PM - including tour, "showroom" presentation of vehicle - was worth the stay. By the time I got back to MD I was so tired I blew by my street and didn't realize it until I was a mile down the road. Would be a long drive to Boston. Have fun - PCD was a treat (my son drove up from college and met me there for the whole thing)


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

The Other Tom said:


> You probably should eat lunch there, it's free.


It's not free, you have paid many thousands of dollars for that lunch!


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

GeorgeT said:


> It's not free, you have paid many thousands of dollars for that lunch!


Ha ! Should have said "lunch is a no extra cost option"


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

It is a great experience. as noted w/o factory tour my guess is you will be done around 2pm or so. N4S


----------



## BrianUNC (Apr 5, 2010)

We just did ours yesterday and were out around 1:45pm. It really depends on how long you want to spend in the museum after delivery. We spent around 30 minutes in there.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

As an added note, factory tours will resume in April.


----------

